# Just Stopped By...................



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

.................And looking for some info. Hi, Bob Severin here. I just stopped in from the O gauge forum because I am considering getting some N Scale trains and related stuff. So, here are some questions I have.

Do N Scale trains have sound?

Do they have smoke capabilities?

I was looking at a Kato starter set that ranged from about $130 to $280.

I found an online site called "Train Sets Only" They seem to have really low prices. Does anyone know anything about them? I think they are located in Illinois.

I run my O gauge trains conventionally and would probably do the same with N Scale. 

Is all the N Scale track compatible with different manufacturers?

If anyone can help, I would appreciate whatever input you might have.

Thanks in advance. Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

.................And looking for some info. Hi, Bob Severin here. I just stopped in from the O gauge forum because I am considering getting some N Scale trains and related stuff. So, here are some questions I have.

Do N Scale trains have sound?

I was in N scale for many years before switching back to O in 2014. Some N scale locos have sound. Brodway Limited Imports has some very high quality, smooth running engines with sound. Athearn has the Big Boy and Challenger with sound. Bachmann has some sound locos as well and there might be some other manufacturers.

Do they have smoke capabilities?

I haven't seen any N scale with smoke.

I was looking at a Kato starter set that ranged from about $130 to $280.

Kato is a top quality manufacturer. Their track, Unitrack, is a little expensive but almost bulletproof. I used Unitrack on my layouts and never had a derailment caused by the track.

I found an online site called "Train Sets Only" They seem to have really low prices. Does anyone know anything about them? I think they are located in Illinois.

I never dealt with them so I can't offer an opinion.

I run my O gauge trains conventionally and would probably do the same with N Scale. 

You can run N on DC. All modern decoders, like those in sound engines, are dual mode, meaning they will run on DC or DCC. You get better sound and control with DCC.

Is all the N Scale track compatible with different manufacturers?

For the most part, yes. Anything will run on code 80 track. Most will run on code 55. Locos and cars with large flanges will not run on code 55. Most N scale today has smaller flanges and will run on any track.

If anyone can help, I would appreciate whatever input you might have.

Thanks in advance. Bob


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well whadaya know? What are you guys doing here? 

I too, have been looking at N scale and keep accumulating N scale motive power and rolling stock for shelf displays. With my O scale layout all built out, the idea of building a smaller N scale layout is overtaking me again.

This is my latest. I'm building my avatar (UP's Yellowstone Special) and have 6 more cars arriving tomorrow. I've already acquired a fondness for Kato cars and track, but based solely on appearance.









So Bob, will you be starting an N scale layout soon? We're lucky to have Joe's expertise and this N scale section to advise us. 

See ya.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Funny. I got a wild hair to make a small setup and recently dug out my old N-gauge stuff and ordered a loop of Kato Unitrack to check it out. I will definitely go with Unitrack, the quality of it made my mind up for me.

As to N-scale sounds, you're gonna have to check those out for yourselt. My opinion of them is not good, speakers by necessity are way too small to make good sound.

If you're not going DCC you should invest in a quality DC throttle. I have an old MRC Locomotion 1500 that works quite well, and they're available inexpensively on e-bay.

There is a cornucopia of N-gauge info available at nScale.net. You might should pay them a visit.

I put a tentative track plan on this forum, it's a few subjects below this one. I already revised the size from 24" x 48' to 28" x 56". Not a permanent setup, it's gotta be small and light for me to be able to move it and store it on end.

Pete


----------



## L.J. (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow! All familiar names here.

Definitely go with Kato Unitrack. Best track system I have worked with in any scale.

I have purchased from Trains Set Only thru the Bay. No problems on 3 purchases.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with those of you who like Kato locos. I've never used Unitrack, but have done my layout with flextrack and some regular sectional pieces. If you plan to do a layout of much size, say 4 x 8 or larger, I'd sure recommend flextrack with foam or cork roadbed. It's pretty easy to work with, and provides much more flexibility of track design than structured pieces of Unitrack. Plus, it's cheaper!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-scale sound*

Bob S;

There are sound DCC decoders available for N-scale locomotives. Some are the "Drop in" type which typically replace a lighting circuit board that comes with the model. I installed one in a Kato F-7 diesel cab unit. I could not hear the sound unless I was very close to the model. I solved that problem by mounting a bigger speaker in a dummy B-unit. Huge improvement! The decoder can generate excellent sound, but the tiny speaker firing up into the body shell was almost inaudible to this hard-of-hearing geezer. The speaker change allowed me to hear it from across the room.
I would suggest possibly re-thinking DCC. I ran DC for years and then converted to an NCE powercab. I'll never go back to DC! The trains run smoother, you can have sound, and the wiring and programing are super simple, even for this "Digital Dummy!" You can run two, or more, trains, on the same track, with only two wires. No insulated blocks, no toggle switches to flip, and lots,lots less wiring. 
More and more N-scale locos are being offered with DCC already installed. Typically these do not come with sound, they control the motor and headlight only. I've decided to not bother installing sound in every locomotive. Instead I'm using even bigger, and better sounding speakers mounted under the layout. That saves a lot of money, as sound decoders are expensive. Doing my whole fleet would cost more than I could afford. The way I figure it I need three sound decoders at most. One steam, one diesel, and one electric, though most electric locomotives don't make all that much sound anyway. My favorite type, the Bipolar was nearly silent when moving.

good luck, 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Well guys, I am in with both feet. First purchase, an MRC dual DC controller. Second purchase, a new Kato starter set Silver Streak Zephyr with five Budd car consist. Third and fourth purchases, a Kato Orient Express Locomotive and tender and a 7 car passenger set to match. The Orient Express items will be shipped from eBay sellers in Japan, a first for me. 

Once I get the Silver Streak set up and running on the dining room table, I will be better able to determine how I want to begin an actual layout. I am currently thinking of an outer loop around the starter loop, or, perhaps an elevated loop. Time will tell. 

I think there may be two more trains on the horizon. Again, time will tell.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Bob - That's sort of how I'm getting started right down to the dining room table, except I already had some trains and a good DC power pack so I just ordered a loop of Unitrack to check it out. Good stuff!

I found the Fifer Hobby Supply "How To" department to be very helpful, especially regarding Kato Unitrack.

Pete


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*something new to the table*

I've been thinking about trying this for past year or so.

Come across a glass top table for free back in the summer. Found a Bachmann starter set on sale at HobbyLobby for $60. :thumbsup:

Couple buildings and some flex from Allentown train show in Nov.
(track in starter set to wide radius)

Started on it during this cold weather. This is what I wound up with. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Cole, what no waterfall?:thumbsup:

You need a few 4 wheeled vehicles and some we little people in the picture?

May I ask why you didn't redo the wood on the table?
Or do you like the old patina it has.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Randy, very cool set up. I am impressed how you utilized a cast off table and ingenuity. Kudos!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Randy, ditto to what Bob stated about your inlaid coffee table layout. Nice work. 

Pete: Thanks for the link to Fifer Hobby Supply's helpful videos.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*for Big Ed*



Big Ed said:


> Nice Cole, what no waterfall?:thumbsup:
> 
> You need a few 4 wheeled vehicles and some we little people in the picture?
> 
> ...


Ed, only so much I can stuff into 17" X 37". 
17 1/2 feet of track including the spur.
mountain, lakes, bridges, viaduct, tunnel, town, industry.

added some vehicles and people. half the buildings are lit.

undecided what i want to do with the table.

And want to thank everybody for your nice comments.


----------

